# Slavery or Death?



## SenhorFrio

would you rather be forced into slavery or be dead?

to clarify as a slave you would be:
beaten for mistakes/complaining etc
beaten for attempts to escape
hunted down if you escaped

so which would you chose?


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

Death..however moreso: Revolt(inciting within the other slaves the fires of righteousness) against the slaveholder based upon principles of Human dignity to which either i succeed and profess victory in service to ideal, Or perish in the Attempt- yet to perish while fighting and proclaiming viciously of such ideals..thus succeeding in sustaining the ideal of Human Principle within few to whom survive,and thus to carry on of the ideal in the children and childrens children of said survivors,etc..


----------



## skycloud86

I choose slavery, for the following reasons - 

1. I'm still alive. That by itself is better than death.
2. Escape is possible - you can't escape from the grave.
3. My mind. I can use it to keep myself going, not to mention the fact that I could quite easily stay in my mind for hours.


----------



## snail

By your definition, I have already lived as a slave, for many years, and eventually decided to risk death to escape that lifestyle. If I had been killed trying to get away, it would have still been better than staying.


----------



## BlissfulDreams

I would choose death. I wouldn't see life worth living if I was mistreated and abused like that; I'd plead for death. I'd rather be at peace, be it in heaven or a state of nothingness.

The only exception would be if I had someone to protect. I would put up with the abuse if there was someone in the same situation with me who I had to be around for. I wouldn't want them to feel alone in all of that.


----------



## jack london

Oh no slavery... because ONE day I would get my revenge. Being dead helps no one.


----------



## Nomenclature

Slavery-- as said, there's still a chance of escape, revolt, having children to protect, etc., and a reason to keep going.


----------



## HoneyTrap

Logically, I would have to go with slavery. For reasons that are too long to type.

But I know in reality, if this were to happen, I'd pick death.


----------



## Vaka

Well, I look like I'm copying what some of the other people posted...
Slavery, because there's still the possibility of escape. They can try to hunt you down, but it doesn't guarantee that they'll actually find you. But I guess it might also depend on other factors.


----------



## Neon Knight

Easy choice considering the conditions given, but I'd be the one to do it, no way would I let someone else do it.


----------



## trice

slavery. because death is unknown to me.


----------



## Neon Knight

Gee look at all the optimistic people in here, maybe if I were with any of you in this slavery I'd stand a chance. *reconsidering options* yes a rebellion might work...


----------



## Oleas

Slavery.

As a slave, if you do obey, you still have a complete mental freedom, you can think or feel whatever you want to, and you also have the possibility of being released, of managing to escape.

You can't wish to die when others don't have that choice. When others die and wish they could live. Which is why I can't condone death by choice unless you're terminally ill and are gonna die anyway. So many people are tortured and killed, and it just seems absurd and unfair that one would do it to themselves.


----------



## Dancnonthestars

Death. Unless, I had someone to protect or a way to revolt. If it was like Orwells' 1984 I would definately kill myself.


----------



## Immemorial

Psh, no one can enslave me.


----------



## Maverick45

Give me freedom or give me death!


----------



## trice

reconsidering options. perhaps if it was "1984", I'd find death be the better decision. Still not sure. 50/40 slavery/death


----------



## The Exception

I'd choose slavery. I'd always hold out some hope that one day I'd be set free and I'd be plotting ways to plan my escape.


----------



## devoid

You guys are wimps. I'm not going to kill myself just because I'm beaten every day. >.> How do you think people survived in Russia under Stalin, or God forbid in concentration camps? If people just up and died every time they were enslaved we'd have barely any Jews, Africans, Mexicans, farmers or females. I'm sure your ancestors would be proud that they survived war, famine and brutal dictatorships so that you could watch V for Vendetta and call yourself a rebel.


----------



## Filigeedreamer

I'd like to be dramatic and say death, no one can tame me!

but...I'd have to say slavery. Just because I'd see killing myself as letting my enslavers win. My anger and bitterness would keep me going. On the outside I would do as I was told, and be pleasent, but each breath I took and each hateful thought would be a small victory...I would live for the day I would finally be avenged, and for the vengence in living another day. 

Not because inherentally being alive is better, or I might one day be free. I just refuse to be beaten down in the ways that matter. I would keep myself alive and be free within, regardless of the odds. 

If it was only the _risk_ of death VS the _certainty_ of slavery, and that of others, then I would risk death. 

If it were slavery 1984 style, I see that as just a different form of death.


----------



## Cleo

I would pick slavery, because I am afraid that God would hear me say death. And maybe my master would rescue me.


----------



## skycloud86

Cleo said:


> I would pick slavery, because I am afraid that God would hear me say death. And maybe my master would rescue me.


Firstly, it wouldn't matter if you thought your master was hot (that's assuming your owner would even be male) because you would be a slave and therefore used for free labour. Secondly, how would they rescue you from slavery when it is them that you would serve as a slave?


----------



## Cleo

skycloud86 said:


> Firstly, it wouldn't matter if you thought your master was hot (that's assuming your owner would even be male) because you would be a slave and therefore used for free labour. Secondly, how would they rescue you from slavery when it is them that you would serve as a slave?


I like a man in charge. I would serve him with a smile on my face  and he would enjoy it.


----------



## skycloud86

Cleo said:


> I like a man in charge. I would serve him with a smile on my face  and he would enjoy it.


Yes, but if you were a slave you might not be the slave of a man, whether you liked it or not. As for being in charge, there's a huge difference between someone being dominant in a relationship and someone being a slave owner. As for the smile on your face, it would most likely be forced, because you would be a slave. That means no human rights, no real freedom, forced to do what your owner told you.


----------



## Cleo

The OP did not give the conditions of slavery. A lot of people think that slavery in the U.S. was just like slavery in the rest of the world, but in fact it was far worst here. I would rather take my chances with slavery than death. Is this a sensitive topic for you? I am not really interested in an intense conversation for the moment.

Nevermind, just realized the OP did give the conditions of slavery. Pardon me...


----------



## skycloud86

Cleo said:


> The OP did not give the conditions of slavery. A lot of people think that slavery in the U.S. was just like slavery in the rest of the world, but in fact it was far worst here. I would rather take my chances with slavery than death. Is this a sensitive topic for you? I am not really interested in an intense conversation for the moment.
> 
> Nevermind, just realized the OP did give the conditions of slavery. Pardon me...


If it was far worse in your country then why would you be so happy to serve your owner?


----------



## Cleo

Because of the fact I stated earlier, of me being aware that slavery does not necessarily mean doing it the way the U.S. did it; as in slaves tended to be treated as people, and usually were only in debt to the owner for a certain amount of time as a repayment. But mostly because I try to have an optomistic attitude in life.


----------



## Exayevie

KuRoMi said:


> Easy choice considering the conditions given, but I'd be the one to do it, no way would I let someone else do it.


The fact that the person who liked this post is "Socrates" is too ironic for me to bear!


----------



## SuperDevastation

Slavery is something I can't used to, so I'd kill or at least imprison the slavemaster(s), whether they're mine or not.


----------



## Saira

Rebellion.


----------



## Colt45ws

Saira said:


> Rebellion.


Yes. I picked death as I would rather die trying than live as a slave.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

I would rather die. Preferably in battle against slave owners and apologists.


----------



## NChSh

Slavery...then it would be a fight to the death, mine or theirs.


----------



## CrystallineSheep

Slavery. I don't see death as an option. I like to think I have a strong will to survive. Slavery doesn't mean an end to an end. I could take some hardship and just live on in hopes of making it out whether by fight or flight. I am not scared of death as much as I just think if you can live then live. Life happens just once and I want to experience as much I can get out of it. Not ready to throw my life away.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster

Slavery obviously, if I can't get away with stealth I'll just attack one of my captors, hopefully kill him, then take his weapon and fight my way out, or more probably, get shot dead. Doesn't matter which at that stage. I don't know why anyone in their right mind would take death first though, is this what society has programmed people people to become? A bunch of compliant little pussies?


----------



## Mammon

No fcking way enslavement. I'd choose death. Look at all those people that survived the holocaust or the gulag... A lot were severely traumatized. I can't even imagine what it would be like to live through a hell like that.

All that is worse than death. I could escape sure and than live with a fcked up mind that would keep torturing me until I died. No thanks.

*knocks off on wood*


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

> to clarify as a slave you would be:
> beaten for mistakes/complaining etc
> beaten for attempts to escape
> hunted down if you escaped


Sounds like my childhood...

I choose freedom. Only the weak minded would select one of the options you listed.



-ZDD


----------



## rawrmosher

Slavery. Picking death is just giving up, which goes against all my values.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

I'm surprised so many people picked slavery, honestly.


----------



## nrcoggin

Sex slave


----------



## Animal

I'd choose slavery because as long as I'm alive I won't be enslaved for long. I'm pretty crafty. I can endure a few beatings while silently plotting my escape or revenge if necessary. And if I fail, then at least I died fighting.


----------



## adjectivenoun

How can you possibly avenge yourself when you are dead?!:ninja:


----------



## kissy2490

Slavery because I can plot my escape.


----------



## KateMarie999

I'd rather be dead. I don't have the strength to escape slavery so I'd rather just be killed and get it over with.


----------



## Turioba

Slavery. I mean it would suck, but it's better than dying and even slaves can appreciate life sometimes. Besides, choosing slavery means I can always choose death later if it gets to be too much. And there's always that chance of escape.


----------



## personalityp

slavery, always an option to escape!


----------



## Noble4

Noble4 said:


> I would be a bad slave. I would like talk back to them and go in a rage and start a revolt until they finally decided to "put me down"
> 
> If they tried to whip me I'd be like GTFO of here
> 
> Hell yea! I don't go down without a fight. Revenge is a bi***
> 
> Death.


Did I really write this? I sound like such a kid.


----------



## MelBel

Noble4 said:


> Did I really write this? I sound like such a kid.


That's ok. It still sounded good  Very spirited!:wink:


----------



## Thief Noctis

Well assuming the 'death' option isn't something along the lines of getting an axe lodged in your skull, I'd go with death. At least that'd be my free choice (something I'd never have again if I went into slavery).


----------



## PandaBear

I would rather die than watching cruel people making the world a sucky place. Blahhh for cruel people:bored:


----------



## B00Bz

Give me liberty or give me death!


----------



## MelBel

PandaBear said:


> I would rather die than watching cruel people making the world a sucky place. Blahhh for cruel people:bored:


YES!!! I'm liking PandaBear! :happy:


----------



## MelBel

B00Bz said:


> Give me liberty or give me death!


THANK YOU!!! That's very similar to what I said pages back. Happy to hear those beautiful words coming from another's mouth! :happy:


----------



## Outside_The_Box

Death.

Reason 1- I have self respect.

Reason 2- What's the point in living if you're going to be completely miserable, humiliated, exploited, and possibly tortured until the day you die? Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Aenye

Life in slavery is not a life. If it were any good, people that were slaves wouldn't have fought and _died_ for freedom.


----------



## Debaser

Death. Every. Single. Time. There is quite literally nothing I would despise more than being under someone else's control, much less be their subhuman "property." Of course, first I would cause as much chaos as possible, try to lead a revolt, rebel, strike back, sabotage, resist, do everything humanly possible to kill the enslavers. But if I failed I would either go down in a blaze of glory or commit suicide. No way in hell am I going to belong to anyone else.


----------



## bel

Slavery. Forget "escaping." Let's talk "revolution."


----------



## Alles_Paletti

Even if there's no escape ever, death is the coward's way out for me.

So slavery.


----------



## asewland

Can't I just fight them? If I die fighting, I won't have any problems w/ that...


----------



## Tharwen

i already think the chances of finding my ideal mate is ridiculously miniscule, if i was a slave, i couldnt even do a thing if i found one.


----------



## Carmine Ermine

Anything is better than death but if I was enslaved I would probably be like the youtube user "howtobasic".


----------



## Sily

Slavery.


----------



## Bradon

incomebite.com/?user=64464


----------



## s2theizay

I know this is an elderly thread, but I think it's odd that so many people chose, not slavery, but the hope of escape from slavery over certain death. They aren't choosing to be slaves, they're vying for an opportunity to be both free and alive.
I'd choose death. I wasn't suffering before I was born and I won't suffer after I'm gone.


----------



## TwinAnthos

I can not accomplish anything while dead. I can't protect the ones I care for, I can't protest for my rights, I can't make a difference, I'm just another dead.


----------



## Metalize

Realistically, I'd probably opt for slavery in the hopes that I'd find some way to eventually escape (as would most people). 

Hypothetically, in the impossible situation that I know for a fact that escape will _always_ be impossible... either death, or if I can see my enslavement fulfilling some kind of future function in helping other slaves escape (diversion, perhaps assisting in defeating the cause of our enslavement even though I may not live to see the results myself, etc.)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Life is slavery and death is always giving a good look looming over the horizon. I would choose death, I would choose death now and I would choose it in a hypothetical.


----------



## Fragment

I doubt I will be enslaved.
But I will definitely die eventually no matter what.

I say death.


----------



## ivanthegypsy

Slavery, because I need to work.


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

Death. For one, I have a little bit of a problem with authority, and two, I'm a big fan of live free or die (and I've never even been to New Hampshire).


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

Death


----------



## Desolan

I'm surprised there are so many who chose death.

Universally slavery means that your life is owned by another, and it has a lot of negative connotation with it. While historically there are some very extreme cases of slaves being abused and overworked, but on the whole it wouldn't mean that your life would necessarily be much different than a typical servant, or laborer. Just be sure to obey, try to do your tasks competently and own up to your responsibilities or you'll be punished.

There really could be a lot of different ways to arrange a slave society, and while they would always occupy the lowest social rung on society, conversely they could have relatively worry free lives since they would have food and shelter provided for them, personal finances managed for them and be supervised from committing offenses. Even in today's age it would be manageable for people to temporarily drop into a slave status for social or financial indiscretions. In fact I think it would be a much better way of doing things than throwing them all in prison. Especially for repeat young offenders. Give them 2-5 years as a slave and a lot of them would probably come out of it for the better. The only thing you would have to make sure of is that people can't be born into it and that it is possible to earn your way out of it.


----------



## ENTJudgement

I rather start a revolution and coup d'etat the authorities and lead all my followers + myself to a new world order lead by myself.


----------



## GoosePeelings

Slavery, definitely. I'd still be alive, able to get out.


----------



## mikan

Die protesting for my rights.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Always life. When there's a will there's a way. Nothing is ever hopeless.


----------



## Wellsy

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Nothing is ever hopeless.


Except your dreams of escaping :|

XD


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Wellsy said:


> Except your dreams of escaping :|
> 
> XD


I will crush you. How dare you interject logic and reality into my spiritual words of wisdom?


----------



## Vayne

Slavery. Plotting the day i return the status quo.


----------



## Wellsy

TheProphetLaLa said:


> *I will crush you.* How dare you interject logic and reality into my spiritual words of wisdom?


----------



## ENTJess

Slavery because we're all going to die one day.


----------



## Sily

Slavery, for many of the reasons already mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Darkbloom

People who'd choose death over slavery are being dramatic lol

You can somehow turn slavery to your advantage.And there is still some hope.
You can't do anything when you're dead.


----------



## Lady Isla

My ancestors said it better than I could.
"It is in truth not for glory, nor riches, nor honours that we are fighting, but for freedom - for that alone, which no honest man gives up but with life itself." - The Declaration of Arbroath 1320


----------



## Hei

Slavery... my life is already over, might as well make use of my time and try and stir revolution for the future.


----------



## CasusBelli

If the master's not beating you 
and the job done is somewhat interesting and satisfying... 

then slavery is not very far from the current job market. :skellie:


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Slavery. Death is boring.


----------



## SimplyRivers

I'd rather die, than serve another human. 


Does that sound cool?


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Death.


----------



## sometimes

Death, please.

There are far worse things than death of course.


----------



## Rascal01

Slavery. Sooner or later I'd get my hands on a weapon. Yes, I'd die, but someone, perhaps several someones, are leaving before I do.


----------



## Night At The Opera

Depends upon the nature of the slavery involved. :wink: And the person holding the whip. :shocked:


----------



## _XXX_

If I was treated pretty well otherwise, and had my loved ones or some good friends with me; slavery.

If I was not treated nice (even a bit), or if I was separated from everyone I loved forever; death.


----------



## Lakigigar

Of course death. I'm currently undecided if i should choose life or death.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

'It is better to die on your feet than to live on your knees.' - Emiliano Zapata


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Amaranthine said:


> People who'd choose death over slavery are being dramatic lol
> 
> You can somehow turn slavery to your advantage.And there is still some hope.
> You can't do anything when you're dead.


A few weeks in the County ain't no big deal. Death is no different to spending a few weeks in prison. Cuff me up, take me to jail, I'll come back! And I might be born as a free man when I return.


----------



## Irene90

Slavery. I wouldn't want to die, no matter how awful my life was, because I already know life can be good too. And the opening doesn't sound like something too cruel to bear.


----------



## leictreon

I'd much rather die than be a slave.


----------



## Riven

Death


----------



## Morn

Obviously slavery. You have the ability to plan an escape or a revolt. With death, there are no options. Only slavery has the possibly to regain control over your life.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Who of you is not a slave in one form or another?


----------



## Peter

SenhorFrio said:


> would you rather be forced into slavery or be dead?
> 
> to clarify as a slave you would be:
> beaten for mistakes/complaining etc
> beaten for attempts to escape
> hunted down if you escaped
> 
> so which would you chose?


Slavery of course,.... that way there is(might be) still a way out. There's no way out of being dead.

And if it doesn't work, you can always take the slaveowner out before they kill you.


----------



## Peter

He's a Superhero! said:


> Who of you is not a slave in one form or another?


Everyone that's got at least some self-esteem.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Peter said:


> Everyone that's got at least some self-esteem.


Including actual slaves? Because there are now more actual slaves than ever before.


----------



## Peter

He's a Superhero! said:


> Including actual slaves? Because there are now more actual slaves than ever before.


That's not true. Even more so when you look at percentage of the world population.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Peter said:


> That's not true. Even more so when you look at percentage of the world population.


I really wish it wasn't true.


----------



## Peter

He's a Superhero! said:


> I really wish it wasn't true.


Oh it still exists in a different form, but the numbers are smaller. In 1800 the USA had about 850.000 slaves. The video says there are now about 60.000 slaves in the USA. In 1800 the total population was about 5.5 million people. Now it's like almost 300 million people. Percentages are way lower.

That doesn't mean though we should be happy. The slavery problem needs to dealt with. I think dealing with the illegal imigrant problem is a good start.


----------



## bruh

I think when you're born, you're a slave... I haven't killed myself until now so..


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Peter said:


> Oh it still exists in a different form, but the numbers are smaller. In 1800 the USA had about 850.000 slaves. The video says there are now about 60.000 slaves in the USA. In 1800 the total population was about 5.5 million people. Now it's like almost 300 million people. Percentages are way lower.
> 
> That doesn't mean though we should be happy. The slavery problem needs to dealt with. I think dealing with the illegal imigrant problem is a good start.


Many cases exist today in the same form of old times, they are not all sex slaves. That being said, what a nightmare it must be to be a sex slave! Especially for all the countless child sex slaves! Horrific, but as unbelievable as it sounds, it actually true! The largest percentage of slaves are children, and the largest percentage of uses is the sex industry. - ready to vomit yet?

Percentage of population size doesn't help the millions of slaves out there. The percentage may have improved, but the number of slaves still is much much larger than ever before.


----------



## DAPHNE XO

I'd like to think I'd go for slavery and act all Django about it and shoot all the motherfuckers that "owned" me, but truth be told I probably wouldn't.... so death for me please. Maybe I'd come back as a free person


----------



## Peter

He's a Superhero! said:


> Many cases exist today in the same form of old times, they are not all sex slaves. That being said, what a nightmare it must be to be a sex slave! Especially for all the countless child sex slaves! Horrific, but as unbelievable as it sounds, it actually true! The largest percentage of slaves are children, and the largest percentage of uses is the sex industry. - ready to vomit yet?
> 
> Percentage of population size doesn't help the millions of slaves out there. The percentage may have improved, but the number of slaves still is much much larger than ever before.


I think you´re wrong. You make it sound like that those kinds of abuse didn't exist in the past. As if the "old times" slavery was replaced by different types of slavery.

I'm sure it's less now than it used to be.

But you´re right, that doesn't help people that are now being abused.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Peter said:


> I think you´re wrong. You make it sound like that those kinds of abuse didn't exist in the past. As if the "old times" slavery was replaced by different types of slavery.
> 
> I'm sure it's less now than it used to be.
> 
> But you´re right, that doesn't help people that are now being abused.


I would love to be wrong about this, I really would. I understand not wanting to believe those facts.

By stating the current facts I'm not stating that similar things never happened before...That doesn't make sense. There's always been a variety of kinds of slavery.


----------



## Peter

He's a Superhero! said:


> I would love to be wrong about this, I really would. I understand not wanting to believe those facts.
> 
> By stating the current facts I'm not stating that similar things never happened before...That doesn't make sense. There's always been a variety of kinds of slavery.


Facts? What facts? A video that claims there are about 60 thousand slaves in the USA does not mean there were less slaves in the past.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

S&M?


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Peter said:


> Facts? What facts? A video that claims there are about 60 thousand slaves in the USA does not mean there were less slaves in the past.


Well by all means prove it wrong. Just saying that someone is wrong doesn't usually go very far, but evidence does.


----------



## Peter

He's a Superhero! said:


> Well by all means prove it wrong. Just saying that someone is wrong doesn't usually go very far, but evidence does.


Exactly. And you haven't presented any evidence of slavery being a bigger problem now than it was in the past.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Peter said:


> Exactly. And *you haven't presented any evidence of slavery being a bigger problem now than it was in the past.*


I didn't say that it is a bigger problem now than in the past, but I said that there are more slaves than ever before, which you said is incorrect.

Since you think the Global Slavery Index (GSI) doesn't have any evidence, it would help to know what would you call evidence?


----------



## Peter

He's a Superhero! said:


> I didn't say that it is a bigger problem now than in the past, but I said that there are more slaves than ever before, which you said is incorrect.
> 
> Since you think the Global Slavery Index (GSI) doesn't have any evidence, it would help to know what would you call evidence?


Well, the definition of slavery has changed over the years, hasn't it? If you would apply today's definition to 200 years ago,..... you would actually see way larger percentages of the population that could be considered slaves.

I think it's great that we try to reduce any kind of unfair treatment in society, but I don't think it's great to make it look like it's getting worse.

It's the same thing with people in the west believing there are more babies dying now in Africa than ever before, while the opposite is true.


Somehow people think that if you make it look like things are getting worse, people are more interested in helping,.... but how depressing is that? Helping someone help knowing that things are worse now than when they started helping...... Why on earth would you give money to people who are getting no results?


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Peter said:


> Well, the definition of slavery has changed over the years, hasn't it? If you would apply today's definition to 200 years ago,..... you would actually see way larger percentages of the population that could be considered slaves.
> 
> I think it's great that we try to reduce any kind of unfair treatment in society, but I don't think it's great to make it look like it's getting worse.
> 
> It's the same thing with people in the west believing there are more babies dying now in Africa than ever before, while the opposite is true.
> 
> 
> Somehow people think that if you make it look like things are getting worse, people are more interested in helping,.... but how depressing is that? Helping someone help knowing that things are worse now than when they started helping...... Why on earth would you give money to people who are getting no results?


Regardless of whether it's getting worse or not, or whether people want to help or not, there still is more slaves than ever before.

Global Slavery Index - 45.8 million people are enslaved in the world today


----------



## Peter

He's a Superhero! said:


> Regardless of whether it's getting worse or not, or whether people want to help or not, there still is more slaves than ever before.
> 
> Global Slavery Index - 45.8 million people are enslaved in the world today


I just explained that the definition of slavery has changed over time and that that is why it looks like it's more. If you want to show a trend, you need to use the same definition otherwise it's just nonsense. And making it look like there are more now than before, is making it look like all the things done to reduce slavery are just a waste of time and money.

Is that the message you want to pass?


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Peter said:


> I just explained that the definition of slavery has changed over time and that that is why it looks like it's more. If you want to show a trend, you need to use the same definition otherwise it's just nonsense. And making it look like there are more now than before, is making it look like all the things done to reduce slavery are just a waste of time and money.
> 
> Is that the message you want to pass?


Would you rather humans kept silent about this in order to feel good about past progress?

It seems some clarification is required...

Here's a definition for you...*Slave: a person who is the legal property of another and is forced to obey them.*

That is the kind of slave that these stats are referring to. There are more of this kind of slave than ever before.


----------



## throughtheroses

_Give me liberty or give me death!_


----------



## Aridela

Death. 

But I would go down with a fight.


----------



## Peter

He's a Superhero! said:


> Would you rather humans kept silent about this in order to feel good about past progress?
> 
> It seems some clarification is required...
> 
> Here's a definition for you...*Slave: a person who is the legal property of another and is forced to obey them.*
> 
> That is the kind of slave that these stats are referring to. There are more of this kind of slave than ever before.


No, that is not true. I'm amazed about how you are able to confuse yourself. Just look at what you´re saying: "LEGAL PROPERTY"???? In what law in the USA does it state that someone can be the "LEGAL PROPERTY" of another person????

That doesn't exist in the USA. There is no law in the USA that allows for someone to be the "legal property" of another person.

If that the definition then the number of slaves in the USA is 0. By that definition there is no such thing as slavery.

But there are people that are tricked into situations where they are underpaid, have to work under circumstances that are illegal and are unable to get out of that situation. That's the form of slavery that those stats refer to. Not legal ownership of other people.


----------



## ALongTime

Slavery - because no matter what happens to you they can't destroy love, or capability to love.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Peter said:


> No, that is not true. I'm amazed about how you are able to confuse yourself. Just look at what you´re saying: "LEGAL PROPERTY"???? In what law in the USA does it state that someone can be the "LEGAL PROPERTY" of another person????
> 
> That doesn't exist in the USA. There is no law in the USA that allows for someone to be the "legal property" of another person.
> 
> If that the definition then the number of slaves in the USA is 0. By that definition there is no such thing as slavery.
> 
> But there are people that are tricked into situations where they are underpaid, have to work under circumstances that are illegal and are unable to get out of that situation. That's the form of slavery that those stats refer to. Not legal ownership of other people.


Hmm...Looking back, I can see how that definition could have made things more confusing. Altho I'm concerned that you probably are just trolling me in this thread, this particular post has a legitimate argument for once.

"Legal" is probably the wrong term here. It is a strong term to stress the situation that a person is under when a slave, however not technically the right term to use...My bad.
What I meant was that a slave is the property of another, often be purchasing them as one would furniture. It isn't legal basically anywhere by the legal systems of most countries, however that doesn't stop it from happening. Just like laws do not prevent other kinds of crime, such as theft or murder, they also do not prevent people from owning slaves. The laws can mean punishment for those discovered to be breaking the law, but not everyone is discovered, and in some cases corruption can be involved.
In any case, in business arrangements, and in the eyes of the people involved, the slave is actually viewed as the official property of someone, and the slave is forced to obey their owner. This is the slavery I'm talking about.

To clarify again, I will redo the definition for you (my apologies for messing up the previous definition)...*Slave: a person who is the property of another (legally or illegally) and is forced to obey them.*


----------



## He's a Superhero!

- viewing the results of this poll, I have to wonder if there is a high suicide rate with slaves? Does anybody have any information on this? It would seem likely, provided that the voters of this thread are being honest about their votes. It would seem that there must be a very high suicide rate among slaves.


----------



## Peter

He's a Superhero! said:


> Hmm...Looking back, I can see how that definition could have made things more confusing. Altho I'm concerned that you probably are just trolling me in this thread, this particular post has a legitimate argument for once.
> 
> "Legal" is probably the wrong term here. It is a strong term to stress the situation that a person is under when a slave, however not technically the right term to use...My bad.
> What I meant was that a slave is the property of another, often be purchasing them as one would furniture. It isn't legal basically anywhere by the legal systems of most countries, however that doesn't stop it from happening. Just like laws do not prevent other kinds of crime, such as theft or murder, they also do not prevent people from owning slaves. The laws can mean punishment for those discovered to be breaking the law, but not everyone is discovered, and in some cases corruption can be involved.
> In any case, in business arrangements, and in the eyes of the people involved, the slave is actually viewed as the official property of someone, and the slave is forced to obey their owner. This is the slavery I'm talking about.
> 
> To clarify again, I will redo the definition for you (my apologies for messing up the previous definition)...*Slave: a person who is the property of another (legally or illegally) and is forced to obey them.*


Examples please. Because it's just a very vague description you´re giving. I gave you a description that's more clear.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Peter said:


> Examples please. Because it's just a very vague description you´re giving. I gave you a description that's more clear.


If you want real life examples, there are plenty of organizations that are focused on this issue. They can all provide real life examples.

Organizations Against Modern Slavery | Alliance Against Modern Slavery
Connect | List of Antislavery Organizations - End Slavery Now
Organizations Working to End Human Trafficking and Modern-Day Slavery â€” A Heart for Justice
https://fightslaverynow.org/why-fight-there-are-27-million-reasons/organizations/
SoulAction | Anti-Slavery Organisations
Slavery No More - Organizations


----------



## Peter

He's a Superhero! said:


> If you want real life examples, there are plenty of organizations that are focused on this issue. They can all provide real life examples.
> 
> Organizations Against Modern Slavery | Alliance Against Modern Slavery
> Connect | List of Antislavery Organizations - End Slavery Now
> Organizations Working to End Human Trafficking and Modern-Day Slavery â€” A Heart for Justice
> https://fightslaverynow.org/why-fight-there-are-27-million-reasons/organizations/
> SoulAction | Anti-Slavery Organisations
> Slavery No More - Organizations


Come on, get some examples and write them down. I did that too. Don't expect me to do your work for you.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Peter said:


> Come on, get some examples and write them down. I did that too. Don't expect me to do your work for you.


I'm not sure why you wish to troll on this particular subject. Slavery isn't funny.


----------



## Allosy

Depends on how many rights i have as a slave. sometimes slave life might not be too bad.


----------



## attic

I chose slavery, as there is still some freedom to be had, in dreams and daydreams, in ponderings and probably in some conversations now and then, there'd be stories told and to make up etc. And there'd still be beauty, in nature, sunrises, wind on leaves, people's faces, most there is whereever you are. There'd be food to enjoy even if bland, if you are hungry enough all food is enjoyable, sounds to enjoy, perhaps singing and whistles and birds and breezes. As I tend to more often think of life like a Kelvin-scale rather than a Celsius scale, there'd still be a lot to be had on the plus-side of things, even if there be a lot of suffering too.


----------



## Peter

He's a Superhero! said:


> I'm not sure why you wish to troll on this particular subject. Slavery isn't funny.


People like you are the cause of a lot of fucked up shit in this world. Because you don't want to look at the world as it is, but in the bad state that you imagine it is in. People like you will kill any improvements that are actually being made by making it look like things are worse. And the worse part is,... you actually think you´re doing good.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Peter said:


> *People like you* are the cause of a lot of fucked up shit in this world. Because you don't want to look at the world as it is, but in the bad state that you imagine it is in. *People like you* will kill any improvements that are actually being made by making it look like things are worse. And the worse part is,... you actually think you´re doing good.


People like me? What kind of person am I?


----------



## Belzy

Nevermind this post.


----------



## Peter

He's a Superhero! said:


> People like me? What kind of person am I?


The anwer to your question is my post....

People that want to see the world in a much worse state than it actually is.

And don't worry. This is not something about you specifically. I see this in a lot of people. There's actually an explanation for your bias to see things as worse than they are. People tend to think of the world as it was tought to them when they were younger. These kinds of things are tought to you by teachers who teach the world as they learned it when they were young. So you get a world view that's outdated. It's not as outdated as the teacher's view, because obviously, you learn from more than just the teachers.

For example, a lot of people's view on third world countries is about 30 years outdated. Things are much better now than they were 30 years ago. By itself it's ok to have these outdated views, but when you decide to make a point out of it, you need to be open to the fact that things have improved. If you are unwilling to look at *all* the data and just want to read and interprete things in a way that support your outdated views on the world,... then you will encounter people like me that tell you that people like you are not helpful.


----------



## Peter

AAADD said:


> This is how life already feels to me a little bit.


Do you get beaten when you make mistakes? Do you get beaten if you try to escape from whoever beats you when you make a mistake? Do you get hunted down if you escape?

Or do you mean something else when you say life feels a little bit like that?


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Peter said:


> The anwer to your question is my post....
> 
> People that want to see the world in a much worse state than it actually is.
> 
> And don't worry. This is not something about you specifically. I see this in a lot of people. There's actually an explanation for your bias to see things as worse than they are. People tend to think of the world as it was tought to them when they were younger. These kinds of things are tought to you by teachers who teach the world as they learned it when they were young. So you get a world view that's outdated. It's not as outdated as the teacher's view, because obviously, you learn from more than just the teachers.
> 
> For example, a lot of people's view on third world countries is about 30 years outdated. Things are much better now than they were 30 years ago. By itself it's ok to have these outdated views, but when you decide to make a point out of it, you need to be open to the fact that things have improved. If you are unwilling to look at *all* the data and just want to read and interprete things in a way that support your outdated views on the world,... then you will encounter people like me that tell you that people like you are not helpful.


So all those anti-slave organizations aren't actually helping? What should they do instead, in your opinion?

Have you ever been to a third-world country before? I have.


----------



## Belzy

Peter said:


> Do you get beaten when you make mistakes? Do you get beaten if you try to escape from whoever beats you when you make a mistake? Do you get hunted down if you escape?
> 
> Or do you mean something else when you say life feels a little bit like that?


I mean something else. 

Sadly, there are people who actually get beaten. And I apologize if one of them didn't like my previous post.


----------



## Mindtraveler

If I will be death eventually, then I will choose to be a slave, if death means that there is nothing in the afterlife. 

It also depends on the severity of the negatives and the positives in my life as a slave. As if the negatives are unbearable to handle in the life of being a slave, I will then commit suicide. 

There cannot be death without having had a life before the death, so if I live a life as a slave, at some point in this life I must find a (peaceful) way to become dead. 

I haven't voted, because of the number of possibilities that held me in place, concerning this dilemma.


----------



## Dante Scioli

Plenty of time to be dead later.


----------



## Lionfart

Hmm. What an interesting question.

It really depends on the kind of slavery we're talking about here - a few civilizations, such as the ancient Hebrews, actually had laws enforcing the fair treatment of slaves and/or captives. They were almost like extended family under some circumstances. But if we're talking 1700s white-man slavery, or even worse, some of the conditions subjugated in the Dark Ages, uhm, heh-heh, yeah, I'd take death in a heartbeat. I am not afraid of the void.


----------



## Turlowe

Hard to say really, it's all too easy to make a bold declaration of defiance sitting in the comfort of ones living room, quite another when staring down the barrel of a gun. Likely I'd play along while looking for a way out, where theres life theres hope and clichés to that effect.


----------



## OP

Definitely death, I'm still young and have nothing to lose.


----------



## makeup

Death for sure. Slavery is an absolute nightmare I'd never want to live through.


----------



## Daiz

Slavery. I don't even have to think about this one.

EDIT: if the person in charge of me is abusing me horribly, like, to the point where every moment of my life is spent in unfathomable misery, then I would take death. Especially once I got old and found being a slave increasingly difficult physically. 

But in all other cases, I'd still take slavery.


----------



## Wellington

Slavery. I can at least attempt to reject my reality as a slave. 
Can't reject the reality of your death, so best to put it off for as long as possible.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Slavery. I'll let them get comfortable after years of loyalty and then I kill them, take their estate and free the slaves!!1!11!1

Realistically the instinct to live is far stronger than the desire to die. Death would be a hard choice to make. I don't think I could find the strength to do it.


----------



## Jaune

Death for sure.


----------



## Nashvols

Death seems short-sighted. It would be unfortunate if you chose death and the slaves were freed tomorrow.


----------



## JayShambles

I'd choose slavery while I plot an escape or path towards my freedom.


----------



## sinaasappel

death, I feel like I wouldn't survive slavery anyways.


----------



## Elduria

I'd choose death, because I've never been much of a fighter, so revolution is not an option, and I guess life as a slave would only end in depression and a feeling of having lost all sense in life.. 

Death does not frighten me, though, i'm rather excited about what comes after. 
(Edit: Well, death itself doesn't frighten me. The pain that mostly comes in handy with the process of dying terrefies me af.. I need some peaceful death)


----------



## Endologic

Death = Concentration camps
Slavery = Gulags


----------



## greye

I'd choose slavery because I feel like I take enough comfort in my own thoughts and interaction with other people that I could overcome those circumstances and not feel too despondent.


----------



## OHtheNovelty

I'd rather die than leave my life in the hands of a possible lunatic master. Besides, I don't want to constantly be worried about my life and be scared every day, wondering when and for what reason I'm going to be beaten.


----------

